# General > AquaTalk >  Clementi 328 - another fish shop opening?

## erwinx

Was at C328 to pick up CO2 set and saw this renovation taking place. Is this a new fish shop? Sorry if old news already.

----------


## bennyc

Ask the guy, he told me opening next month.

----------


## bennyc

Just read from other forum, it is a expansion from the latest fish shop ( the one with the big fish tank with arowanas). It is going to be a arowana showcase shop.

----------


## Xanavi

Very surprised to see that arowana prices have plunged so much. Previously, keeping an arowana is more expensive than doing planted, now is the other way round

----------


## tmstwk

I went in to see. Many giant monster fishes

Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk now Free

----------


## tuktuk

must go see look

----------

